# Super Spreader - Heat Shield



## nikimadritista (Aug 14, 2009)

I was curious to see if any of you here has used one of these Heat spreaders?? and do they actually work? 
Looks suspicious to me 

Here's what the add says:

Most grow lights are prone to generating "hot spots" directly under their lamps, heat shields have been developed to help reduce this problem by diffusing some of the heat and light off at an angle and out over a wider area.

In theory this will allow you get your light a little bit closer to the plants, and this should help with penetration to the lower parts of the plants that don't usually get much light.

Overall we quite like this product, if you haven't used them before it's worth buying one to see if it works with your lighting setup.

They are especially useful where height is an issue, and are recommend in grow tents where horizontal lamps are being used.
​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 14, 2009)

I have those. they really do work well.

It may look like they cast a shadow, but this is not the case when they get close to the bulb.

You can rotate them out of the way until you need to use them.

...in short, buy them.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys...

How big/small is the 'Super Spreader?'  Do you think one would work inside of a 6" cool tube?

Thanks in advance for any replies! 

Happy Growing!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 14, 2009)

Why inside a cooltube are you thinking of not using the inline to cool the cooltube ds.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 14, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Why inside a cooltube are you thinking of not using the inline to cool the cooltube ds.
> 
> Time4Plan-B



Because I'm trying to come up with a Plan C!  

I have a fan pulling the heat off the cool tube so that's not my issue...  It's more to improve the overall spread and mellow the 'hot' spot in the light pattern right below the light and hopefully increase the light at the edges of the spread pattern...   

Peace!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 15, 2009)

Y ou can get a clip on reflector for the cooltube tbh iv'e used them and they are pretty crappy lightspread wise but do improve the spread slightly.

It would mellow the hotspot for sure as these heat sheilds do work very well and i think it would fit ok.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 15, 2009)

If you have a cool tube, then there is no need to use this.


----------

